# Hi all



## sara1984 (Jun 7, 2015)

Hi all, I am a silent reader of this forum for more than 6 months... now, thought of saying hi to all...


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

Hi sara!!

Welcome! Glad you joined in...


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

Welcome, Sara!


----------



## meson (May 19, 2011)

Well you're silent no more.


----------



## sara1984 (Jun 7, 2015)

Thank you all for a warm welcome


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

sara1984 said:


> Thank you all for a warm welcome


*Welcome, Sara! Glad to have you in our midst! Please holler at us if we can be of help!*


----------



## Blaine (Jul 23, 2015)

Hi Sara and welcome


----------

